# Interesting Update re: Diamond Resorts



## Conan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks to a link elsewhere posted by Richard (MULTIZ___), I was browsing the Gatekeeper timeshare news website.

Here's an interesting update about Diamond
http://www.insidethegate.com/gatehouse/2010/11/getting-bigger-nov-20-2010/


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 25, 2010)

DRI was also in a deal to buy Bluegreen a couple of years ago but, the lending market collapsed and the funding for that deal went south. Otherwise, DRI would be considerably larger than it is right now. 

DRI has taken on the strategy of buying existing resorts or affiliating with other clubs rather than building new resorts. Smart move in this economic climate IMHO. It adds inventory quickly without the requirement or expense of building in new locations. All they'll have to do is bring the exisiting resorts up to DRI standards (assumning they're not already there) and assimilate existing owners into DRI's system. Quick, easy and cost effective.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would question whether or not this is good thing.  For an owner's point of view, I don't think buying ILX in Sedona was a good move.  They already have a couple of resorts there.  As an owner, I want to see more availability in DIFFERENT locations.  I guess the problem is, the better the location the less likelihood of its being in bankruptcy-- although bankruptcy can be a matter of poor management.  Of course, there are some who would say that DRI's approach is to manage on the backs of the owners-which makes the whole deal easier (for DRI).


----------

